# Wine Labels



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone here is good at making custom wine labels . I am looking to get some made , I tried but not to good with pc . I will Pay $$ for the service and materials . 

Jeff


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 2, 2011)

I can help you if you have ideas to get me started? I have seen some amazing ones on here so you will probably get other offers.

Would you want the file (Word?) emailed to you to print or do you want me to print them? I have a really nice color laser printer if you don't.
Are you looking for stick on labels or regular paper that you will glue on?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

I know there are a few here, Mine are ok but I really need to get a laser printer! I could possibly create them for you. Give us an idea and Im sure some of us will try to make some for you to look at and see if you like them . For example what kind of wine are you making and what is it youd like possibly on the label? Here are a few of mine below. Look in our gallery to see if you like any labels that could be modified or just to get ideas, many people here have their labels there.


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I can help you if you have ideas to get me started? I have seen some amazing ones on here so you will probably get other offers.
> 
> Would you want the file (Word?) emailed to you to print or do you want me to print them? I have a really nice color laser printer if you don't.
> Are you looking for stick on labels or regular paper that you will glue on?



Hey rob , it would be great if you could print them as I dont have a laser printer . I will get back to you on ideas for labels . Right now I have a 6 gall. batch of orchard breezin Blackberry merlot going , so if you want to let your imagination run wild , feel free to . 

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

Wade you got some pretty cool labels. I like the LE on each one.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a quick rendering of one, anything can be changed if you like it but dont like it! Hehehehe


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 2, 2011)

You want classy or fun or funny?
Any names on it? What color bottles?


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 3, 2011)

I was just messing around trying to make labels , and this is what I did . I,m not good at the pc stuff.


----------



## Flem (Apr 3, 2011)

Jeff, That looks pretty good to me. Nice job!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice I like it. I would probably make the picture a little longer and the bottom section a bit smaller. I love how the grapes lead your eyes up to the castle.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

See, you can do it! Yeah, you can have someone else do it but its more gratifying knowing you did it!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> See, you can do it! Yeah, you can have someone else do it but its more gratifying knowing you did it!



Took me bout 4 hrs to get that one , lol .


----------



## Flem (Apr 3, 2011)

That's all part of the learning curve. You'll get much better with experience.


----------

